# Life Size Stuffed Dummy



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Need a body for your coffin? Torture chamber? A dance partner? Anywhere you need an extra body?

I got a life size stuffed dummy from Walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Full-Size-...nds-6/14935850 for my birthday. He's a little on the thin side but because it has an opening in the back you can add more stuffing and wire for posing. I'm going to order another one! Just add a costume and mask and he will work out great for posing with a live person for that surprise scare when the TOTs think they are all just dummies. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Did you get it from the store or the internet, I was planning on getting one.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats pretty freaking cool


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool and inexpensive. I assume this is online.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep online only.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty cool but don't buy the "ground-breaker arms" from there at $19.99.

They are $9.99 at Party City.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

that's pretty neat


----------

